# Casablanca | Morocco



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Casablanca is the economic city of Morocco, more info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casablanca


North-West view of the city, from the "twin tower".


North-East view of the city, from the "twin tower".


By Night


Hassan II Mosque, its minaret is the world's tallest at 210 metres (689 ft)


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice. When did you go there? Do you have more pictures?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank. Yes, much more pictures will coming! I was between October and November 2015 in Morocco (another city and Atlas will coming soon too)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Casablanca :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool. Love the density! kay:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and almost all the buildings are painted white, living up to its name.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

My lovely city! Don't post ugly pics!!! :guns1:

Nice pics.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks you everybody!


----------



## Melynda Garraway (Nov 14, 2015)

I like the first photo,so nice.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

haha, you've been everywhere, even in my neighborhood. You have close friends here?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Old Medina*



CasaMor said:


> haha, you've been everywhere, even in my neighborhood. You have close friends here?


Just like walk everywhere


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Casa Port, railway station


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

General Electric said:


> Casa Port, railway station


This area of downtown Casablanca used to be a shit hole back in the 1990's . What a huge improvement , looks very nice and it still getting better and better . Good job . Hope it keeps getting better and better


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes i think so, even if i didn't know the place before. At south of Squala, a new district is built actually. I took some pic too (will coming soon). A great contrast between the new and the old (under demolition ). However, there must be a strong phenomenon of gentrification in this sector,


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Boulevard des Almohades*


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

General Electric said:


> Thank you for your message! No, unfortunately I'm not still there... but maybe a next time!


Oh Ok , thanks anyways , your pictures are very nice and enjoy them


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks you Benonie and aaabbbccc!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Casablanca :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks you Christos! Here's one again:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice big city, though I found the capital Rabat more beautiful.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks everybody! 



Benonie said:


> Nice big city, though I found the capital Rabat more beautiful.


Been in Rabbat only one day but look effectively pretty!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Casablanca :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Christos! And all for the visits


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you visit the Great Mosque of Casablanca? I've been told it's one of the few mosques non-Muslims can enter in Morocco.


----------



## dcasataza (May 23, 2015)

Yes, to some cetain limits, but one can see all needed to be seen.
i think that for some money you can even get to the top of the minaret, but i am not sure if they still doing it.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you can visit this mosquee, even if your are not Muslim. I'm not going inside, and don't know if you can going visit the top of minaret. The visit of bibliotheque just in front of the mosquee could be an interessant visit too.

South side of Casa:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the visits and likes!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Pictures taken from your hotel?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Benonie said:


> You really visited several parts of the city, which makes it very interesting. Thansk for sharing! kay:


You welcome, thanks to you for your many comments and your interest Benonie


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## dcasataza (May 23, 2015)

Do you take these pictures yourself General Electric ?
your pictures bring the real life of morocco 
last ones are of one of the busiest popular areas (derb sultane/mohamed 6 blvd) in all of Morocco.
popular markets of derb sultane are the biggest "popular mall" in morocco.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I take your question for a compliment  Of course I take myself these pictures! I've some "techniques" for taking images in this context. I firmly wraps camera strap around my hand during the shots, I look good behind me before, I put my camera in an innocuous small satchel slung, if possible in a store.

Thank you for the informations, please continue to give it. My wife is an Amazight who grew up in Casablanca, I just accompanied with his mother to the market ... But they don't explain me every time all about the places we going.


----------



## dcasataza (May 23, 2015)

You are doing a great job my friend. I like your shots very original.
bringing the heart of moroccan daily life is amazing and very genuine.
kay:

(The souk "markets" you took shots of is very popular in casablanca, it's huge and millions of people shop from there every year....what ever moroccan product you look for...will be there  )


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

I'm currently reading a book about Casablanca and this thread made me feel like "reading with a background". I dunno if I could express myself corretly, but all I wanted to say was that it's nice to see pictures of places I'm reading about. Thanks for sharing these pictures of this really interesting city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much both, really happy to read you commentary! This is not obvious for everyone to see an interest in this kind of pictures

What is the book name that you read about Casablanca, Farrapo?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

General Electric said:


> Thank you very much both, really happy to read you commentary! This is not obvious for everyone to see an interest in this kind of pictures
> 
> What is the book name that you read about Casablanca, Farrapo?


The Caliph's House: A Year in Casablanca by Tahir Shah.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, GE! Much life on the roofs!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pics GE!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots and I like the character you've shown of the city.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank very much everyone


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful pics GE! Casablanca looks great!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb !! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Benonie, gratteciel and yansa for your very appreciate comments!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

For those who remember Casablanca only because of the 1940s movie with Humprey Bogart and Ingrid Bergman (a fabulous couple in a fabulous fim), this thread is a delighful surprise: Casablanca is everything about good urban life I could imagine, and much more.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing pics! kay:


----------



## Puyrredon (Jun 9, 2016)

bonita ciudad


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great Casablanca shots, dear GE!

I'm especially impressed by the four last pics! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful photo update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new set, GE!
> The last picture is like a beautiful painting!





skylark said:


> nice shots, beautiful city.





AXIS of EVIL said:


> Nice





yansa said:


> Great Casablanca shots, dear GE!
> 
> I'm especially impressed by the four last pics! kay:





capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful photo update.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you very much for you kinds words, dear friends kay:

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

How beautiful! kay:
In my eyes every single pic from No 5 until the end of the set is a gem.
You are very talented, dear General Electric!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wonderful update. The mosque the satellite antennas and the sleeping dog are my favorites!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, GE. 
The beautiful mosque is my favorite.
The image of the two men sitting and listening to music by the sea, looks very peaceful.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A tremendous set from Casablanca, GE! All those clustered satellite dishes...!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely shots of a beautiful place.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

yansa said:


> How beautiful! kay:
> In my eyes every single pic from No 5 until the end of the set is a gem.
> You are very talented, dear General Electric!





Benonie said:


> Wonderful update. The mosque the satellite antennas and the sleeping dog are my favorites!





Gratteciel said:


> Great photos, GE.
> The beautiful mosque is my favorite.
> The image of the two men sitting and listening to music by the sea, looks very peaceful.





Why-Why said:


> A tremendous set from Casablanca, GE! All those clustered satellite dishes...!





danmartin1985 said:


> lovely shots of a beautiful place.


Many thanks, I'm really glade that you like it kay: kay:

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca Derb Sultan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca Derb Sultan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca Derb Sultan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca Sky28 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful. I like the different looks and climate in that part of the world.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely beach impressions and great view at the last pic! kay:
And Casablanca has much more modern trams than Vienna.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love the contrasts in that last pic!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Stunning new set, dear GE!
What a fascinating view over the city from that window.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Dogs know the best way to live 



General Electric said:


> Dar Bouazza Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

How i missed that update... great, very nice updates, GE :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great street scenes! kay:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice! like that photo shot from above.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful. I like your varied subject matter.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Casablanca - Arab league park*

Parc de la Ligue Arabe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de la Ligue Arabe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Parc de la Ligue Arabe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Hassan 2 by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca Hassan 2 Hôtel de-Ville et tram by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr

Avenue Hassan 2 Ligue Arabe by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic update, GE! kay:
My favourite - I envy them for their beautiful trams! 



General Electric said:


> Casablanca by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed, beautiful tram and great color! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Great moment of the bird strolling among trees of the avenue :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eduarqui said:


> Great moment of the bird strolling among trees of the avenue :cheers:


Indeed a great capture


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you very much Ben, Christos and Eduarqui for your kind comments kay:

And every « likers »


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new set, dear GE!
Casablanca has a well-deserved reputation; It is a wonderful city!
What a beautiful trams in the city; That color is fantastic.


----------



## White House (Apr 23, 2012)

Wonderful pictures!


----------

